# Any Late Season Elk Hunters out there?



## TheMort (Nov 4, 2003)

I'm one of them and need some insight. The Early season wasn't too good for me, quite warm and only saw 1 Cow. I have an 'any' elk tag and would like to fill with a bull. PM me or email me.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

I still have my cow tag for the killdeer area, about to say the hell with it as I am 78 years old and the snow and the hills are deeper and steeper,
The first morning another hunter and I were set up on the end of a corn field with a bull and several cows.We done every thing right, walked a big circle in the dark so we would be posted where they came out the day before, with 15 minutes before shooting time and the elk within 75 yards,still feeding and some :sniper: idiot from Horace.ND drove up to the oppisite end of the cornfield and shone his lights on the field, slammed his pickup door and proceeded to march down the field with big flash light and of course the elk left, they went back on private land where the owner did not want any hunting until after deer season. Good luck.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Finally filled my tag in Some National Grass land south of Keene, Only seen one cow. Had a lot of help or couldn't of done it. Now all I have to do is fill two doe tags with my black powder. Good luck Mort


----------



## TheMort (Nov 4, 2003)

Great! Glad for ya! Was going to go out Sunday, but didn't feel good. Still don't. Hopefully I can shake it off by Saturday. I take you got in the Bear Den area.


----------



## Hangfire (Apr 24, 2005)

Way to go adokken! :beer:


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Thanks Hang fire, And last year 2004 I drew a cow moose tag and shot my moose the first day. But did not draw my bighorn for this year so my luck is running out. I will be 80 this summer so maybe it was OK. :beer:


----------

